# How to network unlock Samsung Galaxy S4



## angelbelle (Oct 25, 2013)

Just bought brand new Samsung Galaxy S4 from private owner. Original provider was T-Mobile but switched plans to Straialk from Wal-Mart & got micro-SIM for their service. When I go to make a call, it gives me an error message "Not registered on network". Although it doesn't give an Unlock SIM card message, I've followed steps for that but no luck. Are there any other suggestions?


----------



## Paquadez (Jun 9, 2003)

angelbelle said:


> Just bought brand new Samsung Galaxy S4 from private owner.


Personally, I would question that matter of title to the goods: viz the Samsung Galaxy S4.

Whilst you probably purchased the item in good faith from its previous "owner", in truth, the owner would be the mobile operator supplying the unit on probably, a three year service contract.

If one buys a clean (i.e. non-service locked) new mobile handset in the open market then it is not locked.

However those supplied as part of a service contract are indeed locked and remain the property of the service supplier until they provider has recouped the capital value of the unit: in the UK currently around £500.

Accordingly, it would be a breach of the user agreement of this site to assist in any hacking process aimed at unlocking.

Please reassure us of the clean title you have, otherwise, I shall lock this thread.


----------

